# Introducing Minnie and her babies



## eek (Jan 22, 2012)

Mickey the Dad


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is Minnie an albino? or is she cream? Can't tell from these pix.


----------



## eek (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes minnie is albino  shes as white as snow! beautiful x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwwwww! and I love the second pic


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice photos!!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. the babies look happy and fat to me <3


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They're adorable!  Does that last little Mini-Minnie have a kinked tail or is it just the way he/she was sitting?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely babies... I love the black and white pick with just the flower in color. :nar


----------

